# How to resize this box joint jig?



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I made this box joint jig a while ago when I thought I was going to need the large 3/4" size. I would like to keep the sled part and convert it to a smaller size like something between 3/8" and 1/2". I'm not exactly sure how to go about this. I think I change the key and then relocate it on the sled? Maybe change out the backer board? What do I do first? Any tips or hints etc. would be appreciated. 










I realize I can go to youtube but there if you watch 3 or 4 videos of someone building a box joint jig, you end up with 3 or 4 different ways to do it.....


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I think relocating it to another part of the sled would end up costing you some stability in the sled. I would think just adding a new fence in front of the current setup would get you to where you want to go. Looks like you have plenty of space.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

That's what I'd do, and perhaps in such a way as to be able to switch back and forth between sizes.


----------

